# Funny Emails sent to Jeff at Smoking-Meat.com



## TulsaJeff (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is a funny one.. I very rarely get hate mail but when I do I get a kick out of it. People actually think I care whether they like the site or not. If it is not your cup of tea.. ok fine.. but nearly a million other visitors liked it last year enough to save it to favorites.

Anyway, I thought I would give you guys a laugh as well:

***********************


Jeff,


I'm VERY dissapointed in your web site.  Please take me off your list.


Bill



***********************

Excuse me while I sob for a second :cry: .. ok.. I'm over it :) 


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


Here is another funny story concerning email.. I had a guy sign up for the newsletter named Morton. He accidentally left off the "T" making it read MORON instead of Morton. When the October newsletter rolled out, the salutation at the top read, "*Hello Moron* and welcome to the October edition of the Smoking Meat Newsletter..."

He wrote me a berating letter about it (which I later found out was all a joke) which had me pretty taken back.

Morton.. that was a good one! I chuckle every time I think about it :lol:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 15, 2006)

Jeff,
     It's good to be able to laugh at some of the situations that I'm sure you get into with the forum. The public never ceases to amaze me. But, I think I may represent a lot of other opinions in thanking you for starting, maintaining and administering the SMF. I have learned a ton here and I sincerely thank you, Florida Jeff, Dutch and all the others for all you do. And by the way, my friends, neighbors and family thank you too for many outstanding meals. 

I just picked up a clod at the local chain grocery store. Without the SMF, I wouldn't have the foggiest idea of what a clod is much less how to fix it. Again, Thanks to you and all our SMF family. Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 16, 2006)

i second florida bill's statement. i would have never thought to smoke a meatloaf, or breakfast sausage, if i had never found this place. i am glad i found SMF. i spend the better part of everyday here. i even made it my home page.  first thing every day, and last thing every night, i check the posts here to see what i might learn, or maybe even teach someone (in my limited knowledge).


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 16, 2006)

yo y'all
i LUV THIS PLACE


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Dittos

Jeff thank you so much for putting this site together.

There is so much information being shared here and it is appreciated.

Thanks Jeff for all you do


----------

